# is this worth 50 bucks



## tnbrewer371 (May 4, 2011)

found this gem for 50 bucks, it appears to be a brinkmann smoke king deluxe, does everyone think that with a little tlc it could be turned into a nice working smoker?  it appears, havent gone to pick it up yet, that all it needs is to have the rust sanded down and than maybe a new coat of bbq paint along with a good heavy cleaning.  Is this a good buy or am I wasting my time?  Im new to Q, and looking to get started with a decent piece equipment that I dont have to pay an arm and a leg for.  Additionally, can I use just wood in this smoker?  Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2011)

For $50 you got good start.

Are all the racks inside and is there a grate in the firebox?

Any holes in the firebox?

Todd


----------



## tnbrewer371 (May 4, 2011)

not sure yet, im headed to check it out tomorrow.  do you have any experience with this model?  wondering if it can be used as a pure wood smoker?


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2011)

tnbrewer371 said:


> not sure yet, im headed to check it out tomorrow.  do you have any experience with this model?  wondering if it can be used as a pure wood smoker?




Not personally, but why would you want to use 100% wood?

How about Lump Charcoal and add wood for flavor?

TJ


----------



## tnbrewer371 (May 4, 2011)

benefit to using just wood is i have an unlimited supply of hickory, and oak for free so thats why id like to have a smoker that can be completely fueled by wood, additionally if necessary i can burn sticks down to coals in a seperate fire pit and use the coals i guess but using straight wood would be very convenient and cheap


----------



## tnbrewer371 (May 4, 2011)

just a note I havent finalized my purchase here, the alternative, (unfortunately) because of my limited price range is a store bought (read new) new braunsfels hondo jr, horizontal offset, so im unsure of which one to go with although I feel like with a little work and a few bucks the above will turn into a great smoker, seems the people who have used this smoker are very happy with its performance and results even unmoded.  thanks for any additional input all.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2011)

That is similar to a New Braunfels Bandera which is a good charcoal smoker.   It should be well worth $50.00 if it is not rusted through.


----------

